# bulking diet



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

how does this sound, im trying to fit it around my strict no eating in the office job  so the bigish gaps are due to that anyways here goes

5.30 breakfast

2 scoops met rx protein

30g oats

3 x weetabix

banana

9.30

protein bar

11.00

4 handfulls of mixed nuts and seeds

energy drink

apple

workout

2 scoops met rx whey protein

30mins later

3 eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

2.30

tin of tuna lettice, tomato, pepper and pasta

5.00

home made chicken curry with rice

7.30 4 handfulls of dried mixed fruits

9.00 2 scoops met rx whey

also during the day i have creatine, vitamin tablets, omega 3 and fish oil and drink plenty of water

is there anything majour iv missed there ?

and can anyone suggest a really quick meal to eat (as in having a quick 5 min skive from the office to scoff something?)

cheers


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

that sounds like a cutting diet for a hamster


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> that sounds like a cutting diet for a hamster


haha sounds like a bulking diet for a ragworm, you need to get some more meals in there mate try and get 7 - 8 in a day. how come the no eating in the office??? do you not get breaks ??


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

lmfao sorry i must have pressed send by mistake there hadnt finished writing it out


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not the best

I eat more than that when dieting.

You can get around the office eating thing by making up shakes and keeping them in cool box or fridge.

Also you can take in a solid meal as I cant think of an office that does not allow lunch breaks.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Not the best
> 
> I eat more than that when dieting.
> 
> ...


sorry bud i sent the post by mistake before id finished writing it in

i do get a coupkle of breaks for meals in at work its just i usualy have to go 4-5 hours without anything to eat or drink stupid health and safety rules banning anything in the office


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

you need seriously a lot more in there mate, rely on your protein shakes when you cant get a proper meal in, but rely ultimately on whole food i think i have double your whole days intanke per meal when bulking!!

im tucking into this at moment: http://www.kfc.co.uk/ (once a week i sin and become a fat[food] whore) just thought id share as its really fcuking tasty


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> how does this sound, im trying to fit it around my strict no eating in the office job  so the bigish gaps are due to that anyways here goes
> 
> 5.30 breakfast
> 
> ...


hope that helps a bit mate


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one bud cheers il make those changes

im trying to get myself prepared the night before now so that should help also can i grind the oats down and mix them into a protein shake is that ok hows it taste?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> nice one bud cheers il make those changes
> 
> im trying to get myself prepared the night before now so that should help also can i grind the oats down and mix them into a protein shake is that ok hows it taste?


You can get scottish fine oats form many places like myprotein for next to nothing and mix really well


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree bit more real food here and bit less rabbit food required


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

actually when i first clicked on this thread...all that was showing was up to your workout in red letters,so thats why i posted that remark!!!

but now the rest is there...i still think you could do with a few more wholefood meals,even warm meals in your body!!!!!


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> actually when i first clicked on this thread...all that was showing was up to your workout in red letters,so thats why i posted that remark!!!
> 
> but now the rest is there...i still think you could do with a few more wholefood meals,even warm meals in your body!!!!!


aii ano mate i think that diet was like what i thought was good a couple of years ago when i really didnt have a clue

going to try and get an extra meal in before my workout any ideas what would be good? would pasta chicken may and sweetcorn be ok?


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

adding oats to protein shake? can you get ready grounded oats that will mix fairly easily without blending or is a blender required? if so where do i get them from

cheers


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

www.myprotein.co.uk


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

making a few changes, how does this sound now?

5.30 breakfast

2 scoops met rx protein

50g oats

3 x weetabix

banana

8.30

protein bar

11.00

2 scoops met rx whey

30g oats

chicken,sweetcorn and mayo

workout

2 scoops met rx whey protein

50g of malto or dextrose

30mins later

tin tuna, lettice, tomato, pepper, cheese and pasta

2.30

3 eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

6.00

home made chicken curry with rice

9.00

mixed fruits, seeds and nuts

10.00 2 scoops of casein in milk


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> making a few changes, how does this sound now?
> 
> 5.30 breakfast
> 
> ...


I still think your missing a lot in there. Also no weight etc

This is my diet:

Meal 1 - 07.00:

100g oats with 250ml semi skimmed milk, 50g whey protein, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine

Meal 2 - 10.00:

200g chicken, 200g white rice, 100g brocoli, 1 tablespoon of olive oil

Meal 3 - 13:00:

300g jacket potatoe, 260g tuna with light mayonaise

Meal 4 - 16:00:

200g chicken, 200g white rice, 100g brocoli, 1 tablespoon of olive oil

Meal 5 - 18:00:

Pre-workout shake consisting of 50g whey protein, 50g fine oats

Meal 6 - 20:00:

Post-workout shake consisting of 75g whey protein, 50g maltodextrin, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine

Meal 7- 21:30:

8oz rump steak, 300g jacket potatoe, 100g mixed veg

You can use this as a guidance


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

f***ing hell mate lol think il struggle to eat that much but il try and see what i can do cheers for the help bud much appreciated


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> that sounds like a cutting diet for a hamster


HA HA :lol:

mate get some more food down your neck, If you cant eat at work get Some MR shakes CNP do a good one called Pro MR just neck it :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> f***ing hell mate lol think il struggle to eat that much but il try and see what i can do cheers for the help bud much appreciated


Just use it as a guidance but at least you get the idea


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

wil d mate just gona keep upping the portions of me meals each week and slowly get myself an intake like yours


----------

